# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Balkanian look

## julia90

Is it always Dinaroid?

----------


## Eldritch

Certainly it shows a great deal of Dinarid influences.

I think if you want to find the real Balkanic look, you need to visit: Montenegro,North Albania,Herzegovina and Dalmatia.

----------


## Dalmat

Eldritch, you cant put these people in same group, for instance there is a big difference between us and Albanians in terms of appearance, and Montenegrins also look different from both.

It seems to me that you are talking without any clue...

----------


## julia90

Croatians, don't strike to me as balkanian looking, in the sense of illirian looking, when in the balkans i saw many "illyrians looking" in Bosnia, so i suppose the balkanian illirian look is bosnian, costal croatian (dalmatian; not slavonian), montenegrin, albanian and northern greece epirotian.
i suppose the peak would be in southern bosnia, montenegro and northern albania.. the albanians tosk are surely mixed with greek, about 50%.
Also this look is very particular and reconizable, at least here in italy, i see this look on albanian immigrants, i can recognize a group of albanians from 15 metres distance without listening to them talking; not thast this look is totally absent from italy, but it's diluited with other looks

how would you descripe the look of this italian goalkeeper (he's ethnic italian) would he be typical of the balkans, as bosnian for example?






and the look of this other italian footbalplayer?

----------


## Dalmat

IDK, they look Itallian i guess.

I told you once again, there is no shared look with Albos, or MNs, so no coastal look or whatever, we look similar to Slavonians not Albos.
.. and if you take in consideration Illyrians, Dalmatians and Panonnians by description by Romans, Greeks, etc were same or similar tribes with same roots.



BTW what do you consider Illyrian look, i am unfamiliar with the term.

----------


## julia90

well, for sure croatians are higer on illyrian look, expecially croatians from bosnia and dalmatia.
For an illyrian look i intend flat head behind (not long head like in typical types from the mediterranean), prominent usually hooked nose, sort of triangular face.

as for the pictures they don't look stereotypically italian, they look more like they come from the other side of the adriatic, they would be more typical in croatia than in italy; eve if those types are present in italy, because we shares genetic admix close with the balkan people

----------


## julia90

Maximum Illyrian extention

----------


## MOESAN

I agree here with Julia90: this Italians have something 'dinaric' or 'western balkanic' - I never saw any Illyrian, neither alive nor dead! I think they was more on the 'corded' side, but someones think that northern 'dinaric' type could be a crossing where 'brünn' type took part or a local evolution of 'brünn' - 
I think this 'dinaric' influence is seen among Friulians and Venetians and maybe (I don't know) N-Pugglie? -

----------


## Dalmat

> well, for sure croatians are higer on illyrian look, expecially croatians from bosnia and dalmatia.
> For an illyrian look i intend flat head behind (not long head like in typical types from the mediterranean), prominent usually hooked nose, sort of triangular face.
> 
> as for the pictures they don't look stereotypically italian, they look more like they come from the other side of the adriatic, they would be more typical in croatia than in italy; eve if those types are present in italy, because we shares genetic admix close with the balkan people


I am not sure why do you think there is like some big difference between north and south Croatians.

As for pictures you posted, guy on first picture indeed could pass as Albanian, but I am not sure if he would be atypical Italian, for other guy, he strikes me more as Itallian or Swiss

----------


## julia90

> I agree here with Julia90: this Italians have something 'dinaric' or 'western balkanic' - I never saw any Illyrian, neither alive nor dead! I think they was more on the 'corded' side, but someones think that northern 'dinaric' type could be a crossing where 'brünn' type took part or a local evolution of 'brünn' - 
> I think this 'dinaric' influence is seen among Friulians and Venetians and maybe (I don't know) N-Pugglie? -


There is indeed dinarid influence, in italy, for example classical dolicho med like me show a hooked nose, and a bit of profile from dinarization.
But the types is very mixed in italy, and those type look ethnics.. they look steretypically balkanians

----------


## Dalmat

> But the types is very mixed in italy, and those type look ethnics.. they look stereotypical balkanians



Balkanians is rather broad term, there isnt such thing as stereotypical Balkanians, because most of Balkanians would strike me as foreign in my country. 


2 guys you posted have same effect, if anything i would think they are Italians more than anything.

----------


## Boss

> There is indeed dinarid influence, in italy, for example classical dolicho med like me show a hooked nose, and a bit of profile from dinarization.
> But the types is very mixed in italy, and those type look ethnics.. they look steretypically balkanians


Why is "classical med", "hooked nose"? first of all, what is classical med?

----------


## zanipolo

> I agree here with Julia90: this Italians have something 'dinaric' or 'western balkanic' - I never saw any Illyrian, neither alive nor dead! I think they was more on the 'corded' side, but someones think that northern 'dinaric' type could be a crossing where 'brünn' type took part or a local evolution of 'brünn' - 
> I think this 'dinaric' influence is seen among Friulians and Venetians and maybe (I don't know) N-Pugglie? -


I have many friulian and veneti friends and I find it very strange that 50% of friulani are far more darker skinned ( similar to julia's post 4 bottom picture) than other northeast italian people, while the veneti from the many I know and seen are about only 10% dark skinned. 
I actually find the veneti too fair in skin colour ( sometimes ill looking) , more than normal - like the swiss

----------


## julia90

> Why is "classical med", "hooked nose"? first of all, what is classical med?


Well ancient genes from south east europe, or ancient genes from south west europe (peak in sardinia), or a long time adaption to more solar irradiance, or a mix of those; the general condition to have a dolochocephalic head, at least dark brown hair mattle white to white-brownish skin. while the balkans look has a flat head beahind, they are usually dark haired too, sometimes the seme pigmentation of classical mediterranean italians

----------


## Yetos

JUlia
The flat head behind is not general in Balkans, 

it is in bodytypes or looks that does not fit with ancient cultures, mainly connected with populations of Alpine race, 

at least in Greece the majority has the at back of the head a small peak to even a big volume,

----------


## Sybilla

I am quite familiar with the Balkan look. There is not just one only Balkan look. Eastern Slovenjans look more traditional slavic with a German vibe, while western Slovenjans look identical to Friulans and basically they are both dinarid. Albanians are dinarid too but have something more exotic (don't know how to explain). In general all people from the Balkans can easily pass in Italy and vice versa, especially on the Adriatic side because, as you showed in the picture, there were gentic exchanges from the two sides of the Adriatic. BUT I think that if you exclude Friuli, Apulia and maybe Abruzzo, the rest of the Italians look a bit less Balkanian.

----------


## Eldritch

This is a specimen i would describe as typical Balkanic.

He's Finnish but of Albanian descent.


YF4mc.jpg
KCwph.jpg
jYHvR.jpg

----------


## Eldritch

> Eldritch, you cant put these people in same group, for instance there is a big difference between us and Albanians in terms of appearance, and Montenegrins also look different from both.
> 
> It seems to me that you are talking without any clue...


Not really sure what you mean there but every Anthropological map put this regions in the "Dinaric" racial zone and i have experience with all the afromentioned groups so i'm not talking without clue.

----------


## Malsori

Balkans is a melting point and has greater variance in look than the other parts of Europe. Dinaroid individuals would be just part of a greater variance probably a bit more than the others.




> Not really sure what you mean there but every Anthropological map put this regions in the "Dinaric" racial zone and i have experience with all the afromentioned groups so i'm not talking without clue.


For a Finn talking with such confidence isn't that a bit strange? Or you are just a imposter?

----------


## Ziober

Maybe the goalkeeper had some of dinaroid, but he is clearly mostly red. Panucci is even more red than the goalkeeper. His dark hair could be inherited by southern cromanoid

----------


## Eldritch

> Maybe the goalkeeper had some of dinaroid, but he is clearly mostly red. Panucci is even more red than the goalkeeper. His dark hair could be inherited by southern cromanoid


What is red?

----------


## Yaan

No it is not always Dinaric, Dinaric is big in Kosovo, Hercegovina,Montenegro,parts of Albania,Bosnia,Croatia,so the western Balkans but in Bulgaria,Macedonia and Romania the biggest things are Pontid and Gorid with Dinaric,Nordic and West West Baltid also presents and Turan observed.

----------


## Yaan

> Certainly it shows a great deal of Dinarid influences.
> 
> I think if you want to find the real Balkanic look, you need to visit: Montenegro,North Albania,Herzegovina and Dalmatia.


That would be if u want to find Balkanic Dinaric, for the just as typical Pontid and Gorid come to Bulgaria,Macedonia and Romania

----------


## Yetos

the main look in Balkans is Pontid,

----------


## Yaan

I agree with u if it is for the East, but in the West Dinaric 
West Balkans- Dinaric, Borebby, Alpine,West Baltid,Nordic with some Pontid and Dinarized med 
East Balkans- Pontid, Gorid/Alpine,West Baltid,Dinaric with some Turan(really low)

----------


## Yetos

the dinaric look is spread only around Montenegro widely and its suroundings and spotted elsewhere, 
the tall, small head, straight hair,
Pontid is spread from Romania to Crete and from Albania to Turkey.
Anatolid is spread in Greece Albania Bulgaria Turkey Slavic Makedonia.

in Balkans we also have a strange look very wide, the one with short-middle height and big head, that is spread all over except Dalmatia Slovenia and is low in Croatia

----------


## Yaan

There is no Anatolid in Bulgaria.
Bulgaria is Pontid,Gorid, West Baltid, East Nordic,Dinaric, Turan. The biggest is Pontid and Gorid ,the smallest Turan!

----------


## Drvan

> Is it always Dinaroid?


no, it is not that common but its present.

Croatia:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Origin...enetic_studies
http://hrcak.srce.hr/index.php?show=...=42706&lang=en




> *Anthropologically, the craniometrical measurements made on the Croat population show Croats from Croatia are predominantly dolichocephalic** (Dalmatia)* and brachycephalic (Central Croatia).


Eugene Pittard on Serbs:

http://www.unz.org/Pub/PittardEugene-1926-00278



Bosnia and Herzegovina:

----------


## MOESAN

I shall not speak about all this '---id' types of uncertain basis (at least for me: they mix pops means with types means and do'nt help to interprete history of crossings and foundations of pops) - 
concerning cephalic index, don't be abused by terms imployed by some scholars (old ones?), look at average CI and graphic curves of distribution of these indexes in a pop; and if we can, let's take in account the maxi of states to go closer to reality, not only this or that lone study;
except islands of Adriatic Sea, mesocephalic roughly said, there is no region in ancient Yugoslavia which was dolicho, and even meso; based on series of the 1930/45, almost no region under CI 83 (Serbia) and a lot over 85 (I think the maxi about 87 were in Southern Bosnia, or some parts of Crna Gora-Montenegro; Tosks Albanians and NW Greeks seem having been the most brachy. I have not all that at hand just now, the fact I retain is all these lands were between sub-brachy- and marked brachycephaly.
What is true is that Eastern Serbs in the 20th Cy were the least brachy ones except Adriatic.
I avow I'm still puzzled by the changes of the pops there and I cannot seriously tell today the part of local drifts/selections/mutations of the part of immigration from other places. All I believe I know is that the specific brachy types so typical of some today "Yugoslavians" appeared for the first time (or: was found, what is not the same) about the 4000/3000 transition in N-Germany-Denmark, at proximity of so called 'borreby' types; could it be the result of crossings between some kind of high 'submediter' types with robust post-mesolithic brachy types??? ('mediter-alpine' was one of the thoughts of Coon, I don't know if he changed his mind later? But he spoke of meetings of 'borreby'-'dinaric' types in Monte Negro and he wrote somewhere the 'dinaric' types in W-Balkans seemed as come from North, maybe Germany!); I don't exclude earlier Steppes mixings but I have not the sufficient states to emit a valuable personal opinion (but sometimes I think in the question of today mountains Tadjiks and brachy/sub-brachy crania in some places of ancient Steppes). To date, I stay confused. I remember forumer Spongetaro thought as I did sometime that 'borreby' types (the cromano form, i think) could be tied to some Y-I2a2 lignages. Let's see the following development of the "sery".

----------


## Seanp

When it comes to stereotypical Balkanic look i'd associate with these types. 






And of course this  :Laughing:

----------


## brg12007

Seenly Photo HOMbrnsp(1).jpgIMG_4313.JPG
here is a photo of me in my natural habitat, am i dinaric or pontid? asking...for a friend

----------


## DNZ

> Seenly Photo HOMbrnsp(1).jpgIMG_4313.JPG
> here is a photo of me in my natural habitat, am i dinaric or pontid? asking...for a friend


You are with us.You look a like my maternal cousins.

----------


## Angela

> Seenly Photo HOMbrnsp(1).jpgIMG_4313.JPG
> here is a photo of me in my natural habitat, am i dinaric or pontid? asking...for a friend


Very pretty.

----------


## brg12007

DNZ, thank you that is a relief to hear! :) Angela you are very sweet, thank you too :)

----------

